# Google's Self-Driving Car Project Is Losing Out to Rivals



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

*Google's project started in 2009, long before carmakers and most other companies seriously considered the technology. But when Singapore unveiled the first autonomous taxi service in August, Google wasn't involved. Instead, a small startup called nuTonomy provided the technology. Uber Technologies Inc., founded in 2009, will soon let users of its popular ride-sharing app hail autonomous Volvo SUVs in Pittsburgh.*

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ct-loses-leaders-and-advantage-as-rivals-gain​








*Otto, a startup run by former Google car project members, is developing a self-driving system for trucks on highways, an easier technological challenge than the one Google faces. Uber acquired Otto in July.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Allegro Acura said:


> *Google's project started in 2009, long before carmakers and most other companies seriously considered the technology. But when Singapore unveiled the first autonomous taxi service in August, Google wasn't involved. Instead, a small startup called nuTonomy provided the technology. Uber Technologies Inc., founded in 2009, will soon let users of its popular ride-sharing app hail autonomous Volvo SUVs in Pittsburgh.*
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ct-loses-leaders-and-advantage-as-rivals-gain
> 
> ...


A ROLLING COFFIN !

DEATH TRAP !

" UNSAFE AT ANY SPEED "

HACKERS WILL KILL US ALL.


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> A ROLLING COFFIN !
> 
> DEATH TRAP !
> 
> ...


OK and Thx U Mr Nader​


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Does anyone know that theres vast amount of work that still needs tp be done to actully have this rolled out? With food prices going up and tech going down we we gonna be playing on VR sets getting ran out of town by tech with no house and food?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

More Race To Zero bullshit.
These companies have more money than sense.


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> More Race To Zero bullshit.
> These companies have more money than sense.


Good, Bad or indifferent The Business of America is Business.

ie Global Warming. Whether it exists or not and for whatever reason It Is A Huge Business generating Billions in Revenue, Employing Thousands
who pay taxes and consume the American Way, purchasing imported Chinese goods.

Whether autonomous cars are a reality today, tomorrow or a hundred years from now R & D needs to start and it's a Business.​Welfare is a Business
DOD is a Business
EPA: Business
Boarder Patrol : Business
War, Big Business.​Just ask 5 Star General & 2 Term President Eisenhower
intro volume is low. once General Speaks you'll hear fine




​​


----------



## CuffLink (Sep 15, 2016)

otto!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

CuffLink said:


> otto!


mdksjds


----------

